# WUHAN | Evergrande | 258m | 49 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-04 by 由零开始jsw


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

WOW! this is beautiful! If only this was a supertall


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-17 by wangjwu327


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 3 by 1100aaa on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

On hold

2021-11-30 by 由零开始jsw


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Not surprising. Hopefully a responsible developer will buy this project


----------

